# just changed my oil and a massive amount of smoke



## eurfast (Nov 2, 2009)

is coming out of the exhaust...


----------



## eurfast (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: just changed my oil and a massive amount of smoke (eurfast)*

nevermiind


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: just changed my oil and a massive amount of smoke (eurfast)*

hOW MUCH OIL DID YOU PUT IN???


----------



## eurfast (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: just changed my oil and a massive amount of smoke (treczech)*

haha, i put in the right amount... just made a mess and got oil on the down pipe and everything else possible.
it was the first time i ever changed oil on a vw and the filter is so hard to get to it just kinda fell out when i was twisting it off and spilled everywhere.
i was just worried because the amount of smoke coming out was absurb, it all burned off now


----------

